# Jane of Chelsea available at $0.99



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Jane of Chelsea: Lady Amaranth and the Ring of Shallot is available now at promotion price.

http://www.amazon.com/Jane-Chelsea-Lady-Amaranth-Shallot/dp/B0023W61D8/ref=ed_oe_k

Based on historical figures, Jane Grey and Edward the sixth, Jane of Chelsea introduces a childhood adventure of two royal children in a mythical fairy tale.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's the image link for your book:


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks the Book sounds good. I just bought it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks for purchase, Anne. I hope you enjoy it. 

thanks Kevis for the picture.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Jane of chelsea is children book. The age ranges perhap middle grade, YA, but adults would enjoy it as well.

Here is one very honest review by a kid. Though it's not a professional review, you might have a glimpse of the book through the eye of 15 year old's.  

Jane is with her cousin, Edward, going back to her kingdom when a mysterious fog surrounds them. Soon it clears ending their fear, but only giving them a new one. They find themselves in a different world where their adventure starts by being kidnapped. A huntress saves them and takes them to talking storks who think Jane is the missing daughter of their kingdom. Jane is taken to the kingdom, and automatically fits in, convinced she is the missing daughter. However, Edward doesn't fit in and wants to return home. Jane has to see through challenges to prove she is the missing daughter. While Edward is tricked into going to a place where whoever goes into it never returns. Distressed, Jane goes in to save her cousin. Will they both get out of there alive?

I thought this book was pretty good, although sometimes I would get a little confused. My confusion was caused when I didn't know exactly who was talking. I thought it had a good plot, which consisted of twists and turns that the characters had to think a way out of. There were many good qualities to this book, it was very descriptive and it had good dialouge, however the beginning was a little slow. This is a good book for readers who like fantasy and adventure all in one.

Reviewer Age:15


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I just downloaded the sample. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Aravis60. I wish you find it enjoyable.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

I am pleased to here introduce a new talented author. 
You will be amazed to know that Julian is only 18 year old. 

The Rebirth of Rhin (Kindle Edition) $0.99
by Julian Traas (Author)

The Rebirth of Rhin tells the story of a young man's journey as he sets out into the world of Iora, after his parents die in a horrific fire. Rhin's goal is vengeance at first, but he soon learns that his destiny is grander and nobler than retribution. He finds himself at the virtual center of a conflict spanning the ages between Gods and Demons. During his travels he encounters many strange creatures, some more friendly than others, as he becomes immersed in a dark secret involving Iora's creator, the tyrannical God, Jiaïro. Powers push at him from all sides and soon he finds himself on a quest to destroy the God Jiaïro and free the world from violence and oppression. There are great battles and genocides, magic, spiritual weapons, militant Gods, disgraced angels and demons wreathed in green flame -- as Rhin embarks on a personal journey of self-discovery.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001PTG63K/ref=cm_pdp_lm_itm_img_1


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

Another high fantasy: Elfhunter (A Tale of Alterra, The World That Is) by C.S. Mark. $0.99

Elfhunter is the first of the tales of Alterra, The World That Is. It concerns the quest of an unlikely pair of heroines, Gaelen and Nelwyn, who are Wood-elves of the Greatwood Forest. They are hunter-scouts in the realm of King Ri-Aruin, and they have sworn to protect their woodland home, but they are drawn into a quest to defend all the Elves of Alterra as they seek to destroy the 'Elfhunter', a monstrous entity intent on exterminating the Elves until none remain. Along the way, Gaelen and Nelwyn are joined by other interesting characters as they make their way through the realms of Alterra in pursuit of the Elfhunter, whose true name is 'Gorgon'. What headstrong Gaelen and her gentle cousin do not know is that Gorgon is in league with the Dark Power, and that the forces of Evil have forged an entanglement between Gorgon and Gaelen herself. Now she and all she loves are in jeopardy, and only an inspired plan put forth by Orogond, a mortal man, can save her.

Winner of 2008 Reviewer's Choice Award: 'Best Fantasy.'

http://www.amazon.com/Elfhunter-Tale-Alterra-World-That/dp/B001R4CJDE/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2

It's definitely worth a try for fantasy readers.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

This is a children book for fantasy readers.

The Legend of Witch Bane by Kevis Hendrickson $0.99

Chivalry thrives in Kevis Hendrickson's The Legend of Witch Bane. Three young siblings, born of royalty, become the only hope of saving an entire kingdom when evil pervades the landscape. A sorceress has placed a spell upon the people of Kaldan in retaliation for disobedience, forcing them into a deep slumber from which they cannot be awakened. Only Laris, Kòdobos, and Anyr, children of King Falinn, are immune to the charm and have the ability to seek aid. So it is with these events that the destiny of the people of Kaldan falls into the hands of the three children. Each weapon-wielding child possesses his or her own unique talents to contribute to the battle against the sorceress Rhiannon. The youngest, Anyr, has the patience and agility of an adult when using her bow and arrow. Kodobos is more impulsive, but as heir to the throne, he strives to become a great knight who will instill honor in his kingdom. As the oldest, Laris holds more knowledge about the dangers they will face, and uses her twin serpent swords with the adeptness of a master.

Though this is a children's book ripe with magic and fantasy, there are some very serious threads running through the story. Much of the controversy centers on Laris, who is but half-sister to Kòdobos and Anyr, born of fairy blood. After her mother's death, Laris was sent to live with her father, King Falinn, who didn't even know of her existence. She is still in mourning and doubtful of her father's love for her. Her many secrets will become evident as the story progresses, but her childhood is a tale of bigotry, ignorance, and deception. With this basis, Laris is also easily manipulated, which results in terrible consequences for the children. The grandeur and pace at which the children flit from incident to incident is very reminiscent of Peter Pan. In one chapter, they might be outwitting a giant, while in the next, they're battling werewolves or befriending dragons. In fact, Hendrickson has included nearly every mythical being ever found in literature and lore: dragons, fairies, giants, ogres, vampires, and many more. Popular fairy tales are woven into the story under a new guise. For example, The Old Woman Who Lived in a Shoe becomes Hazel, abusive housemother to hundreds of Kinderlings.

The events that transpire indicate there will be a sequel to The Legend of Witch Bane, which is good news. There are so many routes a sequel could take, and Hendrickson has already introduced some elusive antagonists. This will be an excellent series for young readers. The book is truly a tale of high adventure, and reminds children that being pure of heart is a virtue. The Legend of Witch Bane is classic literature for a modern audience.-- Sabrina Williams --Front Street Reviews

http://www.amazon.com/Legend-Witch-Bane-Saga-ebook/dp/B001U3YKRU/ref=ed_oe_k


----------

